# Writing songs with bassline first?



## SnowfaLL (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone do this? The more I listen to songs I wanna emulate, the main thing that sticks out most of the time is a groovin' bass line.. Its almost like it makes the song. 

I am assuming (and I think I tried before), writing with bassline first will make the chord quality absent for the time being, which also makes the melody absent (since melody is based on chord qualities usually), so it is extra difficult to get a feel for movement in the song, other than the.. foundation.. But it might be able to be done convincingly..?


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 27, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Anyone do this? The more I listen to songs I wanna emulate, the main thing that sticks out most of the time is a groovin' bass line.. Its almost like it makes the song.
> 
> I am assuming (and I think I tried before), writing with bassline first will make the chord quality absent for the time being, which also makes the melody absent (since melody is based on chord qualities usually), so it is extra difficult to get a feel for movement in the song, other than the.. foundation.. But it might be able to be done convincingly..?



If I was going for something with a good groove on the bassline, then I'd probably start with drums and let the bass lock in with them, then let them work that out. I think it'd be easier to get a solid goove going that way. You can always build a song up from there, you don't need melody/guitar to get a song going but it would help take it somewhere. That's what'd I'd think anyway.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 27, 2008)

I usually write a progression and make a melody that goes between the chords in the bass. The resultant sound is rambly, but that's kind of what I go for. Harmonies are implied through melody (If you ascend a perfect fifth and descend a minor third, then jump up another fifth, you're outlining a major scale), so it's a matter of selecting between the two.

Demeyes has a good point. You'd be surprised at how good you can make a rhythmic piece sound. Put pitches to it, then you have sweet riffage.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 27, 2008)

no you should be fine. just think in lines of filter "hey man nice shot" everything in that song is written around the bass.


----------



## Origins (Dec 27, 2008)

I think that to write the best kind of songs, all depends first about the kind of music.
If you write jazz music, the most important is the chord progression on which you can put your bass line (it´s called "walking bass").
In rock oriented music, the best is to get melodies first, and build the song structure around it. That´s the best way to make it catchy and natural feeling.
Of course you can always be original (that´s what I recommend  ) and write songs in your one way, putting the bass in front instead of hidden in background. And that´s where you can use the bass technics that sound so good, such as slapping .


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 27, 2008)

^ I disagree. I don't believe that there's any one way that is best to compose any piece of music in any genre, much less one that is best for all songwriters/composers. It's a creative process, so odds are that you won't have a choice of what comes to you. 

I have no idea why you shouldn't be able to write a song with the bass line first. 

It's possible to write music starting from a drum groove, a vocal melody, a chord progression, a sample or anything else. 

As long as it's inspired; that's what matters. 

And about the chord progression, unless your bassline only stays on one note (for now, at least) and your just working out the rhythm, then you'll have some idea of the progression.


----------



## lnname (Aug 16, 2009)

As a guy who primarily plays bass i write nearly everything on bass and then delegate certain lines to other musicians. The truth is I often end up doing little more than fills and thrashing. 

I think bass is a very humble instrument - its important to learn not just how to play but _when_ to play. 

but then again- if you play funk it might be best to start with a mean bass hook!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Oct 29, 2009)

I recently finished an awesome metal track which I wrote on bass and then added guitars to. It really has a huge groove quality which is not something I concern myself with when writing on guitar, to my disadvantage.

I play both instruments, but my focus on guitar is generally how clever I can get away with being and still sound "Cool". How many sneaky notes can I fit into this 4 bar section, would be a good impression.

The tune I wrote on bass simply grooves, hard. I'm saving it for my next album, so it's not online I'm afraid. But, I think sharing my thoughts might be interesting for other guitarists.

Maybe I'll try writing on bass more often...

2 side points on bass players and playing:

1. I record all the bass parts on my music myself as I obviously have the same vibrato as when I play guitar, so it tracks better. During this process, I will happily admit that playing bass is much, much harder as the strings are literally twice as big, and those awesome add9 sliding riffs can flay the flesh of your fingers in an instant... Last time that happened it took me 3 weeks to heal up... *sigh*

You can hear that story at The Metal Band on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads . Try the song "BUBSL", which was the Bogner Uberschall guitar amp model I used when writing the track and is the name of the demo until lyrics are finished. The song is my homage to all the synth dub techno that I hear in night clubs and wince when drunken, uncoordinated people start dancing to the sounds of R2-D2 keyboards. I severed my flesh whilst recording the bass guitar final outro version of the main riff. Enjoy (my pain *ouch*)!

2. I learned a lot about playing from learning Dream Theater songs and I couldn't work out why I could not hear John Myung, except where it was obvious... Then I realised it was because he is just super tight. A legend. Alongside James Jamerson, Marcus Miller, Mark King, Steve Harris and Geddy Lee.


----------

